# Take a Hike!



## limuhead (Aug 17, 2013)

Went for a hike in the forest where the pig lives. Tons of Spathoglottis and Arundina everywhere. There is also lots of live moss, thought about using it as media, or at least trying a little bit. Here are a few pictures. The reward at the end of a 2 mile hike is a refreshing dip in the swimming hole. It has native fish in it. No man-made pollutants; this is above all civilization on Oahu. The stream is run-off from the mountains. I saw high water marks(weeds in the limbs of the trees) about 12 feet above the current water level, which means many of the ferns on the banks of the stream are at least partially submerged during heavy rains.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 17, 2013)

Beautiful place!

I wonder if the pig population is discussing whether they should eat you now that you have visited their forest?


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome pictures!

They probably are. Eat them before they get you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2013)

Wonderful place. Get rid of the pigs.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice place to go swim. Do you have any Cibotium species in the local woods?


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2013)

In KY that's called a creek (crick in hillbillyese) and a very nice one too. Everything looks so relaxing.

Boy, you guys are such savages! Why on earth would limu want to chase
down a pig to kill it? Well, starvation maybe. Yes indeed, I know they do
some damage, but not nearly so much as human beings.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2013)

very nice place and great pictures!


----------



## limuhead (Aug 18, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice place to go swim. Do you have any Cibotium species in the local woods?



Actually there are a few. I guess there are a few native species which are higher up for the most part(the pictures are about 1200feet elevation) but the ones were come across are presumably an invasive brought in for the horticulture trade from Australia. I plan on doing some exploring in the mountains; I will take some pictures and post them next time I go up there.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2013)

Watch out for snails and bugs in the moss. Looks like a great fishing hole!!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 18, 2013)

What kind of native fish are in the crick creek stream?


----------



## limuhead (Aug 19, 2013)

gonewild said:


> What kind of native fish are in the crick creek stream?



There are several native fish as well as Peacock Bass and a few other introduced fish as well.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2013)

Where are the orchid photos!? BTW, if it rains there unfortunately its receiving man made pollutants.


----------



## limuhead (Aug 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Where are the orchid photos!? BTW, if it rains there unfortunately its receiving man made pollutants.



True, but other than a few small barbeque fires and extremely limited traffic 20 or so miles upwind the next nearest source of pollution is the west coast. Orchid pics are coming on the next trip, most likely next weekend...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2013)

Actually, rain contains materials that become airborne half the world away. Nuclear material from Japan, dust from the sahara, etc., its just the rain there is a bit less polluted.  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Actually, rain contains materials that become airborne half the world away. Nuclear material from Japan, dust from the sahara, etc., its just the rain there is a bit less polluted.  Thanks for the photos.



Depressing thought!


----------

